# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Source for 1.75mm Polyphenylene Sulfide (PPS) Filament?

## Davo

I've been asked to try printing in PPS, but I don't see any PPS filament providers online.

Does anyone have a source to recommend? I need 1.75mm.

Thanks,
Davo

----------


## LambdaFF

The wikipedia article makes it sound really interesting. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly(p-phenylene_sulfide

It seems you might find some there : http://www.celanese.com/engineered-m...rtron-PPS.aspx

... Do you have any idea of the printing temperatures ? The article states it is serviceable up to 200°C. So ... might need a real hot hotend.

Real interested if you were to provide some feedback.

----------


## Davo

Thanks, I registered and emailed them.

Standard Hyrel hot heads go to 250C, so no problem there.

----------


## LambdaFF

If you do find a source, I'd be really interested. I need to make a bench for my father in law's Rhino. What i've tried so far for the fittings doesn't cut it.

----------


## Wolfie

Max "service" temperature is 218°C.  I suspect it will have to be heated well beyond that for extrusion.  I doubt 250°C will get it to flow.  The max service temp for ABS seems to be 89°C or there abouts.  Yet we are extruding it at more that double that.

----------


## LambdaFF

http://tools.celanese.com/tools/mcba...mer=&sProduct=
Well, unfilled PPS melts at 280°C and glass transition is at 90°C so you're right Davos, it might just work.

Looking at their brand products it looks like the 0309 would be most appropriate in pellets to do filament (since they don't sell filament).

Any news from them ?

----------


## LambdaFF

Contacted them too in the end... but still no answer except an automated acknowledgement of receipt.

----------


## Davo

Yeah, I got an email that directed me back to the website.

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi Davo, any news on that ?

----------


## Davo

Nope. And it hasn't really been near the top of my list.

----------


## LambdaFF

Hey actually, it seems some caught up to this :
http://www.3dxtech.com/pps-filament/

----------


## Davo

Nice find, thank you.

----------

